# Gymnogeophagus balzanii



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Just picked up a new pair of G. balzanii. I've been wanting them forever. The shop's had them for months now but I always passed considering they're $30 each. Today I cracked and gave in for a pair. The sexes were pretty obvious but just to be extra sure the guy let me vent the pair myself. I've never seen a fish netted so easily BTW! Can't wait to plump these guys up! 









































































Couple Shot. Talk about sexual dimorphism.


----------



## Sencion88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, they look beautiful good luck with them and enjoy them and please do update more 
I really want a pair or to as well


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Lovely looking fish, definitely worth the $30ea in my opinion.

Nice looking tank by the looks of things also, and the photos aren't too shabby at all.


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

i know YOU! Very nice looking fish. where you get them from?? what size tank do you have them in? any tankmates?can we get a tank pic.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Congrats :thumb: after orangeheads balzanii are my favs.. and yours look beautiful.. Keep the pics coming please.. opcorn: would love to see a full tank shot.. Are these going in the same tank as the 10 gmnos you got from Ken??? How big is the tank.. Best of luck with them... Sue


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Balz


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice, even though they are probably my least fav Gymno (I don't tend to like nuchal humps) but the colors on the fins of that male are AMAZING!!!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

japes said:


> Lovely looking fish, definitely worth the $30ea in my opinion.
> 
> Nice looking tank by the looks of things also, and the photos aren't too shabby at all.


Thank you Japes! It's my first High-end digital camera (Nikon D80) and I've been slow to try and figure it out but the auto function helps! :lol:



leopio said:


> i know YOU! Very nice looking fish. where you get them from?? what size tank do you have them in? any tankmates?can we get a tank pic.


hey hey!!!  
I got them from Bob's Tropical Fish in East L.A. right off the 60.
They're currently in a 60 gallon with 10 x Gymnogeo "sp. Yi", 6 x assorted angels, 2 x Bolivian rams, 2 x Nannacara anomala and about 8 each of Hassar orestes and Zamora/Midnight wood catfish.








There's an upgrade in the works. 



dwarfpike said:


> Very nice, even though they are probably my least fav Gymno (I don't tend to like nuchal humps) but the colors on the fins of that male are AMAZING!!!


I picked that male exactly because he had the biggest and lumpiest nuchal hump  . The ugly factor is something the hubby and I find endearing in certain fish so we often look for the "ugliest" ones we can find. :lol:

Thanks all for the great feedback! :dancing:


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Gorgeous -love the hump!


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

great pics, they're very cool!! I need to get some...


----------

